# Eagle Warriors Sternguard



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

for those of you who don't check out the project logs here are my recently finished eagle warrior sternguard





































enjoy 

cheers

edd


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

good work. they'll look excellent when the basing is finished :good:


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

they look very good.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool! I love the painting of the pointy hawkman!


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

cheers guys, i used an extreme highlight of pure skull white on the corners and stuff, i wasn't sure whether it would be too much but they've come out quite nicely

i'll have to post another pic once they're based

cheers

edd


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look really good Edd. The gold looks too shiney but other than that top notch. +rep for those.


----------

